# This is a new one.



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

So I was talking to my mother about my female guppies. I told her that alot of my supposedly virgin females were overly fat and I was suspecting that there was a male hidden among the mass that I hadnt caught sight of yet, which would be unlikely, but still possible as the tank is loaded.

Soo my mother pops out with one of the most ubserd things I have ever heard of. She tells me that the females will get egg heavy and drop unfertilized eggs if a male isnt present. Now I know that my mom bred fish for a few years when I was much much younger, but in my 13 years of fish breeding I have never witnessed nor heard of this happening. :roll:

Anyone else ever heard this before?

Genn


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't heard of it before, either, but it makes sense, since the eggs are produced without a male anyway. I would have thought, though, that the eggs might just have been re-absorbed.

Good question though! I'm curious.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Far as I know they are re-absorbed. I keep close watch on most of my guppies when their ready to give birth and have never seen one drop eggs. Just fry in the usual manner. Maybe I should do the same with one of these fat girls in the virgin tank....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They normally do get re-absorbed. Normally. It is possible for a female to become "egg-bound" and it can result in death.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive had single females lay as well as a pair of female cons lay together and guard as if they were a pair. It happens.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Gump said:


> Ive had single females lay as well as a pair of female cons lay together and guard as if they were a pair. It happens.


You've had female livebearers lay eggs and guard them???


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> a pair of female cons lay together and guard as if they were a pair.


I think he meant convict cichlids? I don't know about the first of it though.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

I've seen many cichlids lay without mates, but livebearers???


----------

